# 80's Music Thread



## snerd (Jun 6, 2014)

I didn't want to get into my 70's stuff, although it's still the best. I pretty much stopped listening to music in the 90's. So that leaves the 80's! Post whatever you like from that decade. Big hair, blues, rock, whatever. Do you listen to your laptop or mobile on the headphones or speaker? Headphones for me! I'll start it off...................


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey! If I'm off a year or two here and there, no biggie.


----------



## snerd (Jun 7, 2014)

That good 'ole Boy George! Do you really wanna hurt me?! Yes, yes we do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snerd (Jun 7, 2014)

And........... one more.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh, I am all OVER this thread!! :thumbup:


----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Gah! You beat me to it! I clicked back on this thread SPECIFICALLY to post Devo


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh how I loved INXS.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Okay, gryphon, you beat me to Devo, but you will not beat me to THE video of the 80s. It doesn't get much more iconic than this!


----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes, one of my favorites............


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh Michael Hutchence - what a waste of a sexy beast!


----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)

Hee hee............ sucking on a chili dog!!

ETA: damn ya'll are fast! That was for Jack & Diane LOL!!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Rock Lobster was 1979 so it misses the cut, so I'll post one of my favorites from the next album:


----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)

The one and only ICONIC 80's Song......


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow.. guys, seriously.  You missed like the quintessential 80's song, the one that pretty much sums up the whole decade really:






Lol


----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Oooh, Starship. That's low, man.

More B-52s to get that out of my mind.

"Quiche, Quiche, Quiche, come back here!"


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Well, y'all know I have to post this one...

"I don't feel tardy."


----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)

Let me try to make it up to ya.................

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yHrEykOGpo


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)

Cant have one without the other...


----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Okay, that's better


----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Ooh, and this one just made it - released in the US in January 1980!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)

Last of the trifecta


----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Yemme (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Rush. They defined much of my teenage years.


----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Yemme (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

This song kicked off every single road trip I took I took in my 20s (and there were a lot of them!)


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Jagger's got...interesting dance moves.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh lord, how did it take me so long to remember Flock of Seagulls??


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

And Duran Duran! Man, I'm slipping.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Okay, this is way too much fun. I should be in bed already!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

One of my favorite misheard lyrics was in this song (yes, I was the one who misheard it!)

"Here comes the rain again
Falling on my head like a memory
Falling on my head like a newt in motion."


----------



## snerd (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)

David Allen Coe. "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYUinsr7NkU"  N.S.F. W.


----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

One of my grad school roommates dated a drag queen who did a killer Annie Lennox on stage.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 28, 2014)

Old song but it's and 80's rendition by Jim Henson.


----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Okay, I'm signing off the the night, and I leave you all with quintessential 80s cheese.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2014)

Has anyone EVER forgotten Jenny's number?


----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh my god, I forgot how much I loved The Hooters! (shaddap)


----------



## mishele (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2014)

And the Fixx...


----------



## mishele (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2014)

And The Smithereens...






Saw them in college. Then I saw them again about 4-5 years ago at a grange fair. Yup, a grange fair. It was still a really fun concert, though. But Pat DiNizio? Didn't hold up so well. His voice did, but the rest of him, not so much. They also have a Filipino bass player now.


----------



## mishele (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2014)

My first iTunes download:


----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2014)

You know I *have* to post one of these!:mrgreen:


----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh I had such a crush on Bryan Adams in my early teens!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2014)

^^^ Awesome!!


----------



## snerd (Jun 30, 2014)

My favorite by Adams


----------



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2014)

Queen of the Mall Rats!


----------



## limr (Jul 1, 2014)

Ack! Let me counter that with something more...substantial


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2014)

One I really liked back when it was current, John Cafferty's *On The Dark Side*, from the soundtrack to the film Edie And The Cruisers.

[video=dailymotion;x2195p]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2195p_john-cafferty-on-the-dark-side_music&amp;start=17[/video]


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2014)

And one I STILL listen to regularly on one of my homemade driving music or *Car Discs* as I call them, Robert Cray's 1986 blues hit, Smoking Gun.


----------



## limr (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jul 8, 2014)

This one's for you, Snerd baby! Good luck tomorrow! Heal quickly so you can come post more videos!


----------



## limr (Jul 11, 2014)

Still an awesome song:


----------



## table1349 (Jul 12, 2014)

Sorry, getting old.  Don't remember if I posted this one yet or not.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 13, 2014)

1980


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 13, 2014)

1981


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 13, 2014)

1982


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 13, 2014)

1983


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 13, 2014)

1984


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 13, 2014)

1985


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 13, 2014)

1986


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 13, 2014)

1987


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 13, 2014)

1988


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jul 13, 2014)

1989


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2014)

1984


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2014)

1988


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2014)

1981






RIP.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2014)

1980


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2014)

1988 - one of the best songs_ ever._


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2014)

1985


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2014)

and the same guitarist in the band above, played guitar on this album in 1988:


----------



## Braineack (Jul 13, 2014)

He also started his own record label and released his/this band's first album in 1982


----------



## snerd (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)

Big Phil fan...hehe


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jul 21, 2014)

Saw Huey & the News in early 80's, I think it was at the OKC Fairgrounds. And I'm not sure who the bill was, but I think they warmed up Van Halen. That was with Sammy Hagar at the time. There was a huge banner some guys strung up that said David Lee Who?!

Damn! Those days are getting a little fuzzy!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 22, 2014)

snerd said:


> Saw Huey & the News in early 80's, I think it was at the OKC Fairgrounds. And I'm not sure who the bill was, but I think they warmed up Van Halen. That was with Sammy Hagar at the time. There was a huge banner some guys strung up that said David Lee Who?!
> 
> Damn! Those days are getting a little fuzzy!


It's all the hair you were required to have back then.  Had the same problem myself, unlike a sheep dog only so much your eyes can do to adjust.  Lol


----------



## runnah (Jul 22, 2014)

There was more to the 80's than Phil Collins and flock of seagulls!


----------



## mishele (Jul 22, 2014)

runnah said:


> There was more to the 80's than Phil Collins and flock of seagulls!


You just hush!!


----------



## mishele (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## gsgary (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm going to an 80's night on Saturday and I'm dreading it not much good music in the 80's except rock and they won't t playing that, there won't even be any real ale could be the worst night ever


----------



## mishele (Jul 22, 2014)

HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## runnah (Jul 22, 2014)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > There was more to the 80's than Phil Collins and flock of seagulls!
> ...



1983


----------



## runnah (Jul 22, 2014)

1980


----------



## runnah (Jul 22, 2014)

1984


----------



## runnah (Jul 22, 2014)

1989


----------



## runnah (Jul 22, 2014)

1982


----------



## runnah (Jul 22, 2014)

1980


----------



## runnah (Jul 22, 2014)

1986 - Possibly the best heavy metal song ever.


----------



## runnah (Jul 22, 2014)

1989


----------



## runnah (Jul 22, 2014)

1985 I cannot support his outfit.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 22, 2014)

mishele said:


> HELL YEAH!!!!
> Video Link: http://youtu.be/JWsRz3TJDEY



Rubbish music


----------



## gsgary (Jul 22, 2014)

Runna has got good taste


----------



## gsgary (Jul 22, 2014)

mishele said:


> Video Link: http://youtu.be/LB5YkmjalDg



More like it


----------



## limr (Jul 22, 2014)

This is a music thread, not a music criticism thread. If you're not going to post videos, then what's the point?


----------



## gsgary (Jul 22, 2014)

limr said:


> This is a music thread, not a music criticism thread. If you're not going to post videos, then what's the point?



Here's one for you


----------



## limr (Jul 22, 2014)

gsgary said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > This is a music thread, not a music criticism thread. If you're not going to post videos, then what's the point?
> ...



There ya go! Now post some videos of good songs :mrgreen:


----------



## limr (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 25, 2014)

LL COOL J!!!


----------



## mishele (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jul 26, 2014)

Oop's, 1976. My mistake.

A version of "Roadrunner" was recorded by the Sex Pistols as a rough demo in 1976, seemingly in a spontaneous transition from Chuck Berry's legendary "Johnny B. Goode", which is in the same key and a similar tempo. This recording was then overdubbed upon in 1978, and released in 1979 on _The Great Rock 'n' Roll Swindle_ album. Pistols' vocalist Johnny Rotten  has said that although he "hate(s) all music", "Roadrunner" is his  favorite song. This did not mean, however, that he took the time to  learn the lyrics before recording his vocals.[SUP][4]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roadrunner_(Jonathan_Richman_song)

[/SUP]


----------



## snerd (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)




----------

